# Du lịch ngoài nước > Nhà hàng >  Nhà hàng L’Appart - Nhà hàng ở Thái Lan

## dungntn

Địa chỉ: 32/F, 189 Sukhumvit Road Soi 13-15; Bangkok, Thái Lan
Điện thoại:+66 (0) 2 126 9999; 
Giờ mở cửa hàng ngày, 6 p.m.-2 a.m.; 



 

Ở độ cao 32 tầng phía trên thành phố, từ L’Appart, thực khách ngắm nhìn  bao quát Bangkok và dòng sông Chao Praya ở phía Nam. Nhà hàng thiết kế  theo phong cách hiện đại với nhiều bức tranh trên tưởng, các hình khối  nhưng lại có lò sưởi tạo cảm giác thân thuộc. Ẩm thực ở đây cũng theo  phong cách Pháp.



(Theo ivivu.com)



Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *HÀ NỘI - BANGKOK - PATTAYA(5 ngày 4 đêm - Giá 395$)* - *HA NOI - BANGKOK - PATTAYA(5 ngay 4 dem - Gia 395$)* 



Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Thái Lan* - *tour du lich Thai Lan* 



Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Thái Lan click vào *du lịch Thái Lan* - *du lich Thai Lan*

----------


## dung89

Nhà hàng này có view đẹp quá

----------

